# Mag Light LED BABY!!!!



## gafftaper (Sep 25, 2006)

I Just saw the new Mag Light LED at my local jumbo hardware store. They jammed a 3 watt Luxeon in there, and made it focusable. The AA version is about the same diameter as a standard AA Mag but it's probably an inch longer. The cost was like $23. These babies are so fresh, the mag website still doesn't list them as being available.


----------



## len (Sep 25, 2006)

I found a replacement kit for the 2 x double AA on ebay. Cost me about $7.00, has 3 led but only 1 watt, and has the end cap switch. Pretty bright, but I was mostly interested in the switch.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 25, 2006)

I got that same mod kit about 6 months back. I love the LED light but the lack of ability to focus makes it kind of lame. I didn't really like the push button switch that came with it and quickly removed it. Supposedly that company makes red and blue LED mod kits too but I haven't been able to find one. A friend told me you can find the basic white mod kit (without the pushbutton) for about $4-$5 at Wall Mart.


----------

